# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى العروس ..قسم لكل ما تحتاج إلية العروس فى ليلة العمر >  مسكات عروس انعم من الناعمة لعيون  مها

## الوسادة

ان شالله يعجبوكي مها بما انه بدك مسكات ناعمة شوفي هدول و ازا ما عجبوك فأنا من عندي بحكيلك امسكي ورد لحالها ابدون اشي هههههههههههه
و الله عملتي جهدي اني ادورلك على مسكات اكتر اشي فيها اربع وردات و لحسن حظك لقيتلك وحدة فيها وردة وحدة بس 

( انصحك نصيحة يا مها ما تحطي ببالك اشي معين لأنه ممكن تشوفي اشي احلى بعدين انصحك كمان نصيحة خللي المسكة تكون علون غرافة العريس )

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

كتييييييييييييير حلوين وفي منهم غريبين بعض الشي

يسلمو وسادتنا على الصور  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ما في ياسمين بوح لـ لأسمي بس يلا كرمال عيون مها  :Eh S(7):

----------


## الوسادة

العقيق و طوق الياسمين نورتوني و مروركم زاد الموضوع بهجة

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اي تسلميلي يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااارب الان الان بعتت الباقة الحمرا لخالتي مشان يتولو القصة يسلمو يا عسل

----------


## الوسادة

يا سلااااااااااااااااااام و الله يا مها انبسطت اني فدتك 

الحمد لله المهم انه في اشي عجبك

----------

